# Bianchi authorities: a little help



## Bulldozer27 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just scored this Litespeed mfg'd Bianchi Titanium off of CL, and can't find much info on these. I verified with Litespeed that it was a 57cm made in 1996, but that's it. As opposed to the Ti MegaTube or S9 Matta, there doesn't appear to be any real info on these on the internet. I looked on that Japanese Bianchi catalog page, and the '96 catalog shows a Ti frame in the Frameset section that looks like it could be mine, but with the small pic and japanese text, I can't be sure. Interestingly, it was offered concurrently with the Ti Megatube, but only as a frameset while the latter was only as a complete bike according to that catalog. Does anyone have a USA '96 catalog or any other info? I originally bought it thinking that I could part it out, but I liked the ride so much that I'm now getting rid of my 2010 Tarmac instead.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

As far as I know it is a Ti Mega Tube. Bianchi transferred manufacture to Litespeed and finally Bianchi stopped offering them Litespeed came out with the Ultimate which in it's first iteration looked just like the Mega Tube.
What's your serial number on the bottom of the B/B? Also what is the tube set used?


----------

